# Line Dressing



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Never used it before. Bought some Orvis HD- a textured line in 5wt, worked great out of the box and on 3 full days fishing the Bighorn. 

I was practicing and fishing in the bayou the last few days, and my casting distance dropped enough and I had such trouble getting the rod to load that I thought I missed a guide with the line or had it wrapped around the rod.

Remembered I had purchased some line dressing, put some on and it really solved the problem.

Anyway, thought I would share. If you haven't used it before, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree, keeping your line clean and dressed will improve performance. I try to clean mine by pulling it through a wet cloth after every trip to the salt. I use dressing every third or forth trip. For my fresh water lines I do it a little less often. 

P.s. In a pinch you can use Armoral as a cleaner/ dressing. 

Good fishing.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I used Russ Peak's pure silicone on my lines, back in the day. This is pure silicone and in terms of added casting distance, far out performs any of the traditional line dressings, at least back in my day. Freshly applied, the fly line becomes "sticky," and actually helps an angler gain a more positive grip on it (for setting the hook, etc.,) The problem with the stuff is that being silicone, it is water soluble and has to be reapplied at least once during a normal day of fishing.

But I would submit that far more important than a line dressing, is to clean your fly lines from time to time. Especially those textured lines that provide more and larger hiding places for algae to accumulate. Grass on your line will really hinder a cast!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

When it comes to fly lines, my view is cleanliness is next to Godliness.

Now, dressings, on the other hand just don't impress me as being worth the $.

I have several 15 to 20 year old plus fly lines that are functioning perfectly today...and all they have ever seen is this:


----------

